# Where can I find blank pins?



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am not sure this is available, but what I am looking for is blanks about 2" in diameter where I can embroider initials that are pins. I found blanks for buttons to be sewn, but I need pins that can be pinned to fabrics not sewn. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

Pins like name tags? Or are you wanting a patch?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Something like this here, but a pin instead of a button.

Cover Buttons - Size 75


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

Are you signed up with ASI?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.americanbuttonmachine.comAmerican Button Machines


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> American Button Machines


Thanks, do you know if they work without buying their machine? I only need a handful for a job, and it isn't practical to buy a separate machine to do it with. Just hoping for blanks that I can pop my embroidered fabric into.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

whimsywhit said:


> Are you signed up with ASI?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


No, not sure who they are.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

depending on the size if you're looking for the metal parts (and the setter) the local sewing stores (i.e. Joann's or such) should have them. just look in the notions department. print out your picture and take it with you to show the clerk if they don't know what you're saying first.
djl


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

here's a link

covered button*: Shop | Joann.com


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes you can do it without the machine. My wife does it all the time. You cover the outer button and then just push the shell inside the back with your fingers.

The secret is to decide the size circle of fabric you need. Stitch a circle about 1/8" larger with a running stitch than The size circle you need to cut with the initial in the middle. Then cut your fabric just inside your outer circle. I also draw a circle with "no stitches" inside my outer circle that gives me the max size the letter or initials can be.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

vlcnmstr said:


> here's a link
> 
> covered button*: Shop | Joann.com


 
Thanks for the reply. I still have a question, which of those are the type that pins instead of the sew on buttons. I must be missing something.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Yes you can do it without the machine. My wife does it all the time. You cover the outer button and then just push the shell inside the back with your fingers.
> 
> The secret is to decide the size circle of fabric you need. Stitch a circle about 1/8" larger with a running stitch than The size circle you need to cut with the initial in the middle. Then cut your fabric just inside your outer circle. I also draw a circle with "no stitches" inside my outer circle that gives me the max size the letter or initials can be.


 
Thanks, where does your wife buy hers? I only need about nine or ten of them anything near 2" in diameter.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Louie2010 said:


> Thanks, where does your wife buy hers? I only need about nine or ten of them anything near 2" in diameter.



Your local sewing notions place has them. Like Hancocks Fabrics or places like that.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

oops, my bad.. saw your picture and thought before reading "pin". you could still buy the pin parts from the "pin machine" folks and then just do them by hand with the button forms. As long as the measurements were the same, the same forms could do pins or buttons.
djl


----------

